# Word et pages



## trudnia (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Est il posible de lire un document word sous pages ?


Merci d'avance;

Cdt


----------



## MiWii (30 Novembre 2012)

Oui bien sûr, mais quelques mise en page risque de sauter.


----------

